# Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)



## schorsch66 (12. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

meine Teich ist seit etwa 4 Wochen in Betrieb.
Seit 3 Wochen sind 3 Koi im Wasser und der Filter läuft durchgehend.
Filter habe ich hier vorgestellt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40461

Bis vor einer Woche habe ich keinerlei Veränderungen am Wasser festgestellt. Die Biologie im Filter wurde auch aktiv (Film auf Siebfilter / Absinken des schwebenden __ HEL-X).

Seit 1 Woche habe ich innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen eine massive Grünfärbung und Trübung des Wasser. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich meine Flachwasserzone in Betrieb genommen. Bis dahin wurde das Wasser vom Filter direkt in den Teich geleitet. Im Teich selbst sind keinerlei Pflanzen oder Steine.

Die Flachwasserzone ist mit Kies (bis 8mm) befüllt. Diesen habe ich direkt aus der Kiesgrube. Vor dem Einfüllen wurde der Kies gründlichst gewaschen.
Trotzdem vermute ich einen Zusammenhang mit dem Kies und der Grünfärbung des Wasser. Kann dies mit einen hohen Eisenanteil / Eiseneinschlüssen im Kies zusammenhängen?
Ich habe gelesen, dass dies Eisensulfat bildet und das Wasser grün (man nimmt immer an braun/rostig) färben kann.

Eine Algenproblem vermute ich noch nicht. Im Siebfilter bleibt nicht viel hängen.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
Hat jemand auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kies und Grünfärbung?
Wenn es wirklich der Zusammenhang ist - sollte man Ruhe bewahren oder den Kies entfernen und z.B. Rheinkies nehmen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## zuza68 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)*

Ist das denn nicht normal, dass das Wasser nach ca. 4 Wochen grün wird???? Ist das nicht die berühmte Algenblüte die nach paar Wochen einsetzt? 

lg
susanne


----------



## karlethecat (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)*

Ich gehe davon aus dass du Werte wie Nitrit und Ammonium/Ammoniak streng überwachst, oder? 
Nach einer Woche Einlaufzeit Koi's reingeworfen :shock 
Da ist doch nach einer Woche noch gar keine Biologie vorhanden. 
Die Algen sind ganz normal. Wer soll da Nährstoffe aufzehren bei dir?


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)*

Hallo Thomas,
die Grünfärbung halte ich für normal. Das sieht vielleicht nicht schön aus und verletzt den Stolz des Erbauers , doch schadet sie auch nicht. Es ist geradezu zwangsläufig, dass Algen in den Teich kommen. Als Nährstoffe brauchen sie Wasser, Licht und CO2, sowie einige Spurenelemente (die jeden Tag in Form von Staub über Wind und Regen, als auch über die Ausscheidungen der Fische in den Teich gelangen).
Wichtig ist es, dass die Algen nicht überhand nehmen, und ein plötzlicher "Massentod" die Wasserqualität innerhalb kurzer Zeit beinträchtigt. Da wird Dir Dein Filter helfen.
Für klares Wasser gibt es dann nur zwei Alternativen: entweder einen "klinisch sauberen" Teich, wobei das nicht dem Lebensraum eines Fisches entspricht. Die andere, sich Pflanzen zu halten, finde ich schon besser. Das erfordert einiges an "Gärtnern", und wird von manchen Fischen auch als "Gemüsebar" verstanden. Es ist aber bemerkenswert, dass bepflanzte Teiche weniger (oder andere) Algenprobleme haben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)*

Hallo Thomas,
ich halte die Grünfärbung auch für normal, mit der Zeit sollte sich das geben.
Wie groß sind die Koi?
Es wird ja immer drauf hingewiesen den Filter und den Teich erst richtig einzufahren bevor man Fische einsetzt.
Finde ich im Grunde genommen auch richtig.
Jedoch kann man bei großem Volumen ruhig mal ein Auge zudrücken, ich hab bei meinen 24.000L auch einen 
20cm Koi als "Pilotfisch" eingesetzt.
Der Filter braucht ja "Futter"

Wenn deine drei jetzt nicht allzugroß sind, kann man das glaube ich vernachlässigen.

Wie schauts denn mit der geplanten Bepflanzung aus? 
Eine üppige Bepflanzung, ein gut laufender Filter(UVC ?).
Damit solltest du das "grüne" Wasser in den Griff kriegen, aber am wichtigsten ist: Geduld.


----------



## Limnos (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)*

Hi

Eisen II sulfat ist zwar ein blassgrünes Salz, aber es oxidiert sowohl im Wasser als auch an der Luft rasch zu gelbbraunem Eisenoxid (Rost). Kies als Naturprodukt kann kein Eisensulfat enthalten, wohl aber, wenn er gelblich bis braun ist, Eisenoxide auf seiner Oberfläche. Sie werden sich im Wasser aber schnell mit Phosphatresten aus den Ausscheidungen umsetzen.
Im Tiefland sind Teiche und Seen natürlicherweise Trübgewässer. Nur Bergseen, Talsperren und Baggerlöcher bleiben als nährstoffarme (Oligotrophe) Gewässer meist klar, wobei auch die niedrige Temperatur eine Rolle spielt. Wer einen nährstoffarmen Teich wünscht, sollte ihn dauernd mit Regenwasser austauschen, bzw. ergänzen, mit Unterwasserpflanzen nicht sparen und ihn durch Schwimmblattpflanzen beschatten, was allerdings auch die Sicht auf die Fische einschränkt. UV vernichtet zwar Mikroorganismen wie z.B. die Schwebealgen, verbessert aber nicht die Wasserqualität.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## schorsch66 (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)*

Danke für die Antworten.

Die Grünfärbung hat sich (ohne manuelle Eingriffe) wieder gegeben -alles schön.
Die Wasserwerte waren laut Teststreifen auch im grünen Bereich.

Ja - die Fische waren viel zu früh drin.
Aber wie das so ist mit den Freunden und der Verwandschaft - die wollen etwas Gutes tun und stehen plötzlich einem Fisch im Beutel auf dem Grundstück.
Nun sind die drei drin (etwa 15cm) - fressen super. "Pilotfisch" finde ich in dem Zusammenhang gut 

Pflanzen habe ich derzeit nur in der baulich abgetrennten Flachwasserzone.
In den Teich sollen im nächsten Jahr 1 - 2 Seerosen sowie Schwimminseln, evtl noch Planztaschen für den Rand.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bebel (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich grünes Wasser (Kies / Eisen?)*

Hallo Thomas

Bei einem so jungen Teich wirst Du es noch mal öfter mit grünem Wasser zu tun haben. Viele Pflanzen in die Flachwasserzone, Filter in Schuß halten, ab und zu Wasserwerte prüfen, besonders jetzt am Anfang. Ohne Fische hättest Du weniger Stress gehabt. Kenne das auch alles aus eigener Erfahrung - später ist man immer schlauer.
Wird schon werden.
LG Bebel


----------

